# 하오니



## idialegre

This is a paragraph from a newspaper article

1일 <한겨레>가 입수한 한국외대의 ‘학과별 주요 학부모 파악 협조 요청’이라는 제목의 내부 문건을 보면,  “발전협력팀에서는 주요 학부모 네트워킹을 통해 우리대학의 비전과 발전상을 알린다”라며 “대학 발전에 대한 자문을 구하고자 학과별  주요 학부모를 파악하고자 *하오니* 협조해 주시기 바란다”고 적혀있다.

I can't figure out the form 하오니. Could it possibly be a misprint for 해오니?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Kross

No, it's grammatically correct there. That pattern ~ 하오니 can often be seen in official documents. It specifies in a nice way why something has to be done.


----------



## idialegre

Oh, OK. Thanks!


----------



## idialegre

Oh, one more question:  is the 오  in  하오니  from  오다? Or is 하오니  another from of 하다?


----------



## Kross

According to this webpage, the ~오니 here seems to be a set expression. "It is old-fashioned for -(으)니, where the -오- marks the form as humble."

source: http://www.koreangrammaticalforms.com/entry.php?eid=0000001576


----------



## idialegre

So is it 하오체?


----------



## Kross

No, The 하오니 here can be divided into 3 pieces like 하+옵+니. 하 means 하다 here. And 옵 functions as an 어미, adding humbleness to the word including it. 니 is just a connecting word. 

source: 국립국어원


----------



## idialegre

자세히 설명해주셔서 정말 고맙습니다!


----------

